# Shop vacuum?



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm REALLY getting tired of listening to a screaming shop vac. I've been looking at a couple HEPA dust exctractor type vac's and like the Bosch.

I'm getting tired of lugging around the shop vac/cyclone cart.

30 foot hose would do my shop but I'm thinking it will be prone to clogging.

Whatch'all think?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

When I was at the furniture company I used a shop vac with about 50' of drain line. I hung it over the shop table and plugged it into the Domino.. At one time I tried it with a 3M sander and worked well..I liked it because the shop vac wasn't right on top of me and I could still hear tools and people talking..I've considered it lately because the ROS and a few of my belt sanders have dust collection, I've just never used it..


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I use the Rigid 16 gal shop vac with removable blower heads, a great feature.
I use the blower for blowing the leaves out of the gutters with a "J" pipe on 3 extensions from the ground level.
It makes 161 CFM same has the Prolux. Wet/Dry same as the Prolux. 








RIDGID 16 Gallon 6.5 Peak HP NXT Wet/Dry Shop Vacuum with Detachable Blower, Filter, Dust Bags, Locking Hose and Accessories HD1600B - The Home Depot


Take on projects confidently with the 16 gallon RIDGID wet/dry shop vacuum with detachable blower featuring a specialized accessory kit for more cleaning options. The RIDGID locking attachments (Dual-Flex



www.homedepot.com




Cheaper by far than the Prolux. You can move it around on it's wheels.
I have 3 in the wood shop attached to the bandsaw, jointer and router table/ floor vac. They are among the most quiet according to reviews. Home Depot sells them as well.

From the Ebay link RIDGID 16 Gal NXT Wet Dry Shop Vacuum Detachable Blower Filter Hose Accessories | eBay

Hose Length (ft.): 7 ft
Interior Hose Diameter (In.): 2.5 in
Peak Horsepower (php): 6.5
Product Depth (in.): 22.9 in
Product Height (in.): 25.5 in
Product Width (in.): 20.7 in
Air Volume (CFM): 161
Amperage (amps): 12
Color Family: Oranges/Peaches
Cord Length (ft.): 20
Included Accessories: No additional accessories included
Recommended Surfaces: Auto Interior,Bare Floor,Carpet,Concrete,Laminate,Leather,Stairs,Tile,Upholstery,Vinyl,Wood
Returnable: 60-Day
Tools Product Type: Power Tool
Vacuum Capacity (Gallons): 16
Voltage (volts): 120


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I'd get tired of listening to a shop vac too. The DC is great for large tools but can be loud,but for portable it's either got to be quite or in another area..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> I use the Rigid 16 gal shop vac with removable blower heads, a great feature.
> I use the blower for blowing the leaves out of the gutters with a "J" pipe on 3 extensions from the ground level.
> It makes 161 CFM same has the Prolux. Wet/Dry same as the Prolux.
> 
> ...



Why not run those items on a normal dust collector?


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> I use the Rigid 16 gal shop vac with removable blower heads, a great feature.
> I use the blower for blowing the leaves out of the gutters with a "J" pipe on 3 extensions from the ground level.
> It makes 161 CFM same has the Prolux. Wet/Dry same as the Prolux.
> 
> ...


I have one (Rigid) attached to my 12" bandsaw and 6x10 sander with an auto switch which works good and isn't too noisy.

I've got the typical shop vac/mini cyclone set up but I'm tired of pushing it around and the space it takes up, I'm thinking about just going back to a standard shop vac and forget about the cyclone.

I'm about to pull the trigger on either a Bosch or Fein HEPA, but the idea of a wall mount came to me.

I'm thinking if I had something more convenient I wouldn't let so much stuff accumulate.

Have to admit ever since getting the Festool vac I've gotten so spoiled by the quietness now I'll never buy another shop vac.


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

I've given up on dust collection. I only turn it on now for the planer. The rest of the time I just sweep up after. I wish I had known this before I spent hundreds of dollars on a dust collector and all that plumbing/gates etc.

Have you considered just a broom? $10?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

JayArr said:


> I've given up on dust collection. I only turn it on now for the planer. The rest of the time I just sweep up after. I wish I had known this before I spent hundreds of dollars on a dust collector and all that plumbing/gates etc.
> 
> Have you considered just a broom? $10?


Try to make doors without it..


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

forget the hepa filter and just vent it outside. easy peasy
i installed a whole house vac 25 years ago, the wife loves it
it's installed in the basement and vented outside, i can barely hear it
you'll be cleaning out that little tub all the time

as for plugging up... definitely would use the shop vac on a planer
sweep up piles of big chips and chunks
for regular shop stuff it's probably fine


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Question slightly off topic: 
I have one of the larger shop vacs and it suits my purposes for dust collection, but man, it is loud. 
I was thinking about making a 3 sided box with top and bottom and insulating with that cheap aluminum bubble wrap looking insulation. Has anyone here made a sound insulating box for their shop vac?


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

I tried making one for my generator and all it did was make the genny overheat. There was no great sound level dampening. It may work better for a vacuum. The troubkle is there needs to be an intake and an exhaust and that's where the sound gets out.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

@JayArr 
The intake would be the hose coming from the open end of the box. That would be aimed away from me. The exhaust could possibly be exhausted with a hose also out of the same open end away from me. The biggy is that high pitch sound. Now that I'm thinking of it, the open end could be mostly closed up because the shop vac usually dont stay on that long but I never really gave a thought as to how much heat it generates. I'll bet I would be surprised if I closed it in. 
Your input gave me some more insight as to what to expect. Thanks.


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

Now that you mention the whine and I think about it more, there are two exhausts on a shop vac, one is the vac exhaust the other is the motor exhaust. There is usually a small fan on one end of the motor shaft to draw air past the motor to keep it cool. On mine that comes straight out the top of the head. I suspect most of your high pitch whine comes from there and not the actual vac exhaust.

Maybe there is a way to baffle that motor exhaust or put a hose on it and send it outside?


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I just hate to cut up good plywood without knowing. Hopefully, someone here has already tried it.
I probably should have made this post a separate thread. I still might.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

fein turbo II with dust deputy. it was the quitest shop vac on the market when i bought these.

by the way, after 11 years, this is the ORIGINAL filter...


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

With the price of plywood these days - I totally understand! 




> I'm going to the bank later today and if it all works out I'll be able to pay all my bills with a little leftover...
> 
> I'm so excited I can barely get my ski-mask on straight.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

JayArr said:


> I've given up on dust collection. I only turn it on now for the planer. The rest of the time I just sweep up after. I wish I had known this before I spent hundreds of dollars on a dust collector and all that plumbing/gates etc.
> 
> Have you considered just a broom? $10?


I have a ducted system for machines.

I'm talking about general cleanup mainly vacuum shop floor.

Why did you give up on DC?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Unless you have a very high efficiency dust collector, 5 HP motor, 14" impeller, you just can't get enough "suction" from a 1 1/2 HP system, at least that's my experience , Jet 1.5 HP 1100 CFMs?
I still use it on the thickness planer and drum sanders, but I've found a shop vac to be more efficient on my bandsaws, the RAS, the above the blade DC on the table saw and router tables. I also use the shop vac on the 6" jointer, but not to the extent I fill the collection tub every 5 minutes.
I've tried top hats and variations on them, but no significant improvement on the Jet.
I think an "outside" vent would improve efficiency dramatically, but I can't bring myself to testing that.
Dr Robert does that, if I recall correctly?


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I clean my shop every day that I do some actual work in it. Between my air jet on the air compressor and a leaf blower I can blow down the entire shop, walls included, in around 5 minutes. Blow it into a pile near the door. The shop vac or a broom and dust pan will pick it all up.
The Home Depot cyclone dust collector on top of a 5 gal bucket with a big shop vac catches most of the dust directly from the tools. I only use it on the table saw and planer. 
If you blow down the shop every day, the saw dust wont get out of control. Besides, if you drop a screw or small part, you can easily find it again. I also have a HF magnetic sweeper. It also comes in handy for finding dropped small parts including screws that find their way into the parking lot and into your tires. 
Never really thought about it before but I guess the air jet on my air compressor hose is probably my most used tool.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Unless you have a very high efficiency dust collector, 5 HP motor, 14" impeller, you just can't get enough "suction" from a 1 1/2 HP system, at least that's my experience , Jet 1.5 HP 1100 CFMs?
> I still use it on the thickness planer and drum sanders, but I've found a shop vac to be more efficient on my bandsaws, the RAS, the above the blade DC on the table saw and router tables. I also use the shop vac on the 6" jointer, but not to the extent I fill the collection tub every 5 minutes.
> I've tried top hats and variations on them, but no significant improvement on the Jet.
> I think an "outside" vent would improve efficiency dramatically, but I can't bring myself to testing that.
> Dr Robert does that, if I recall correctly?



Your doing something wrong because I have a jet 1.5 as well and it's meeting all my needs.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

I’ve been seesawing about a Clear Vue but I am still running the Jet 1.5 in a ducted system (6”) and yes, exhausted outside.

20’ away, with everyone closed but the overhead, it sucked a 12” wide by 24” long of 3/4 MDF up against the hood with an inch if gap.

But beyond that, it doesn‘t t do a very good job on the over arm especially in cuts close to the edge or thick boards where the hood is 2 1/2” off the table. 

It t works well on 20” planer and 8” jointer, but they are literally within feet of the blower.

I thought if I get the Clear Vue I could convert the Jet to a beastly central shop vac.

Anyway, not supposed to work, but it does - but in my set up. I was looking for a 3HP stand alone blower and never could find one.

Just saw your post, Rebel. You can’t generalize what works for you its all dependent in machines and distances. Cyclones and filters degrade performance significantly!


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

This is what I’m thinking about getting.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

DrRobert said:


> I’ve been seesawing about a Clear Vue but I am still running the Jet 1.5 in a ducted system (6”) and yes, exhausted outside.
> 
> 20’ away, with everyone closed but the overhead, it sucked a 12” wide by 24” long of 3/4 MDF up against the hood with an inch if gap.
> 
> ...


I use the basic system and can easily tell the farthest distance to the combination sander.


DrRobert said:


> I’ve been seesawing about a Clear Vue but I am still running the Jet 1.5 in a ducted system (6”) and yes, exhausted outside.
> 
> 20’ away, with everyone closed but the overhead, it sucked a 12” wide by 24” long of 3/4 MDF up against the hood with an inch if gap.
> 
> ...


45' to the combination sander. On the opposite side is the table saw and edge sander.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I think I'm in the wrong conversation. The shop vac and DC are not the same..


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Rebelwork said:


> I think I'm in the wrong conversation. The shop vac and DC are not the same..


The title of the thread is: 
*Shop vacuum?*
There is typically some confusion about a "dust extractor" vs a "shop vac" and they are similar, but not the same.
A dust extractor will have finer filters HEPA and got out more of the very fine dust. They are also more quiet than a shop vac.
I would rather have 3 separate shop vacs all over the shop than a central unit with a long ribbed hose which will reduce efficiency.
When I purchased my Rigid shop vacs years ago, they were less than $100.00 each.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

My point is neither you nor Robert are getting 100 percent usage from your DC. Sounds like either your not hooking it up correctly or you've just gave up and rather buy shop vacs..


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I installed a Prolux CV12000 central vacuum in my home a little over three years ago. It has been flawless and quiet in operation ever since. It's installed in the basement connected to four hose switched wall inlets and came with a 35' hose , wands, power head, and tools. I purchased it from Great Vacs even though I first saw it on HD's web site. The vac is exhausted outside via the supplied muffler and is unheard when running. The three filtration media are pretty easy to clean. The cyclone tub is easy to dump into a trash bag. The 1 micron filter bag is more troublesome and needs to be put into a trash bag and taken outdoors to be shaken. It snaps into a recessed groove in the body of the sweeper. The pleated HEPA filter unscrews and cleans like any other pleated filter. I run my sweeper on a 20 amp. circuit as the power unit and the power head together draw just over 15 amps.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Rebelwork said:


> My point is neither you nor Robert are getting 100 percent usage from your DC. Sounds like either your not hooking it up correctly or you've just gave up and rather buy shop vacs..


My dust collector has a 4 ft long ribbed hose which is connected to 4" PVC pipe under the saws where there is a blast gate under each saw.
It's dirt simple and I know what I'm doing. I keep the ribbed hose runs as short as possible.
Shop vacs are better at point of source dust collection than a 4" ribbed hose hanging off my ROS. They fit better right under the lower guides on my bandsaw where the is a 2 1/2 port for a shop vac. 
My dust collector works just fine on the thickness planers and drum sanders where there are larger chips.
If you read the requirements for air speed and CFMs you'll know that a 1.5 HP motor spinning a 12" impeller will not reach the necessary flow levels to remove all the fine dust: Dust Collection Research - Beginner's Corner
Reading this will take several hours, BUT you'll actually learn a few things about colleting fine dust, blower speeds and impeller sizes, cyclones, filters and what is harmful to your health.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

They work as intended on band saws, table saws, sanders,router tables, etc..Mine collects everything it's suppose too.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Rebelwork said:


> They work as intended on band saws, table saws, sanders,router tables, etc..Mine collects everything it's suppose too.


Do you exhaust outside?
Do you use bag filters or cannisters?
Do you have PVC or steel ducts?
How many HP are the DC motors?


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

> Why did you give up on DC?


The only thing it's really good at is the planer, the chips are larger and the DC has no problem sucking them all up. The bandsaw is OK but not perfect. The RAS and table saw throw so much dust and the DC system only gets maybe half so if I've got to sweep the floor anyway why bother. The jointer doesn't hook up to the system at all.

It's probably my fault, I thought for a 3-5 hundred dollars I could set up DC and keep the shop nice and clean but I underbought on the DC and spent a bunch on piping and gates only to be disappointed.

I'll be moving for retirement and have plans for a nice big 16X24 shop. I may start over with a huge DC to see if it's better... or I may just buy a new broom.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I just bought two 1.5 HP Jets and move them around to the machines I'm using, the drum sanders and the thickness planers. Beats the snot out of long runs of pipe.
One stays attached to the tables saws, but can go on the jointer if needed. Flex hose length is a maximum of 7 ft, so not much loss in efficiency. I also said I have 3 6.5 HP Rigid shop vacs attached to the other smaller machines. 
Forget the long runs of pipe and get a second DC on casters.


----------



## rogerh (Sep 13, 2020)

This is the poor man’s version of a dust collector. It only takes up the vac's floor space. Just built a table on top the 16 gallon vac, for a 5 gallon bucket and a dust deputy on the bucket. It only runs when it's need, because I have a wireless control on it. The 21 foot of 2 1/2” hose is all I need in my garage workshop.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Rebelwork said:


> My point is neither you nor Robert are getting 100 percent usage from your DC. Sounds like either your not hooking it up correctly or you've just gave up and rather buy shop vacs..


 First, the topic is a vacuum for cleaning up the shop.

Second, your response isn‘t answering the question and is totally wrong! As stated I have a blower that is doing things it shouldn’t even be able to. If you understand the difference between CFM and static pressure, then you have a grasp of vacuums vs. blowers.

Generally speaking vacs are going to do a b job on small tool collection - sanders, small bandsaws, biscuit joiners, etc. Specifically dust extractors, which are a different animal than shop vacs. The reason is when you reduce down to a 1 1/2” or less port, you’ll have almost nothing if hooked to a blower.

A 1.5 HP blower with 4” ducts running 45’ you‘re down to 2-300 CFM, probably less. I know this b/c my first system was 4” ducts. Now with 6” ducts and exhausted outside that little blower outperforms itself, even with a cyclone! So please don’t tell me I’m not getting the most of it 😁

I‘veheard good things about the Oneida Supercell it’s kind of a combination vac and blower.



JayArr said:


> The only thing it's really good at is the planer, the chips are larger and the DC has no problem sucking them all up. The bandsaw is OK but not perfect. The RAS and table saw throw so much dust and the DC system only gets maybe half so if I've got to sweep the floor anyway why bother. The jointer doesn't hook up to the system at all.
> 
> It's probably my fault, I thought for a 3-5 hundred dollars I could set up DC and keep the shop nice and clean but I underbought on the DC and spent a bunch on piping and gates only to be disappointed.
> 
> I'll be moving for retirement and have plans for a nice big 16X24 shop. I may start over with a huge DC to see if it's better... or I may just buy a new broom.


I think in a shop that size a 1.5HP like we’ve been talking about should work pretty good. On a table saw over arm collection is what matters and a shop vac will work there. Collecting a table saw base is pretty much a waste of time IMO. That dust isn’t going to hurt you, so the base can just be a passive collection bin you periodically clean out.

The dangerous stuff is what you don’t sweep with a broom, the stuff suspended in the air - table saw, miter saw, sanders, routers are the big ones. Hand held routers are hard to collect, especially edge routing. MDF is horrible stuff, route it outside!

Miter saw are a whole ‘nother thing I’ve got a box around mine with a dedicated 1HP blower. Can’t do bevel cuts over 20° tho. A Rousseau hood would probably work better but takes up allot of space.[/QUOTE]


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Jim Frye said:


> I installed a Prolux CV12000 central vacuum in my home a little over three years ago. It has been flawless and quiet in operation ever since. It's installed in the basement connected to four hose switched wall inlets and came with a 35' hose , wands, power head, and tools. I purchased it from Great Vacs even though I first saw it on HD's web site. The vac is exhausted outside via the supplied muffler and is unheard when running. The three filtration media are pretty easy to clean. The cyclone tub is easy to dump into a trash bag. The 1 micron filter bag is more troublesome and needs to be put into a trash bag and taken outdoors to be shaken. It snaps into a recessed groove in the body of the sweeper. The pleated HEPA filter unscrews and cleans like any other pleated filter. I run my sweeper on a 20 amp. circuit as the power unit and the power head together draw just over 15 amps.


This is what I’ve been looking at, and comes with a 50’ hose 1 1/2” (Not sure if that ID or OD).

Do you think it would have a tendency to clog?

I’ll probably go with the Bosch even though it’s pricey it could do double duty collecting the sander and I can eliminate 2 shop vacs.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

DrRobert said:


> This is what I’ve been looking at, and comes with a 50’ hose 1 1/2” (Not sure if that ID or OD).
> 
> Do you think it would have a tendency to clog? (HELL YES)
> 
> I’ll probably go with the Bosch even though it’s pricey it could do double duty collecting the sander and I can eliminate 2 shop vacs.


So, you'll spend $700 to replace two shop vacs? The "whole house vacuum" that Jim posted is obviously meant for the type of debris found on home floors, pet hair, pet food, kitchen off fall, etc. NOT for the volume of larger chips which will clog a 50 ft long 1 1/2" hose in a heart beat.
Then, how do you remove that clog? with a 50 ft long snake? This is not one of your most well though through ideas, Doc.

I love my 3 shop vacs even though they do take up some floor space, I can roll them out of the way when I need to. I have extra filters and blow them out with an air hose outside for easy clean outs. Yes, they are louder than the Feins, Bosches and Festools, but hearing protection is cheap with "firearm shooting" quality ear muffs. The tools are making some level of noise which you can't eliminate any way, so what's a shop vac adding, another 3 DBs?

Don't make me drive down there to convince you I'm right on this!


----------



## Woodworking Wolf (Sep 17, 2021)

DrRobert said:


> Do you think it would have a tendency to clog?


 My opinion:

Moisture, like slightly damp sawdust, might make it clog. 

So would pieces or chucks of wood (stuff bigger than saw dust). Having said that, I've seen people put a screen at the end of the hose so you don't accidentally suck in something too big. The size of the mesh determines the biggest piece that can get into the hose. I know I've plugged my 2+" shop vac hose with chunks hiding in the sawdust under the table saw.

I would also avoid sucking in too much too quickly. In other words, don't jamb the hose into a big pile of sawdust and send a slug of it down the hose. The screen idea above will help prevent this to some degree too.

Might be a bit of a learning curve and practice, but I think it will work.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I have no problem running my system to many tools in the shop. I would have no need for a shop vac or other except on a portable tool. 

I've been running this system for twenty tears without a problem. 

You've read my posts in the past concerning the same thing. You know what I have..


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

I have a typical Shop-Vac that is plugged into a remote controlled outlet box. with a start/stop fob, which I can pin or snap onto my shirt/pants/whatever. 

it makes noise, but since I can easily turn it on/off with the power equipment, bit of a non-issue, the router/table saw/planner is loud/louder than the vac....

10 ft, 2.5" nominal hose - hook/unhook to (multiple) devices as needed.... not much different that having to open/close gates on a permanently piped system.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> So, you'll spend $700 to replace two shop vacs? ty ear muffs. The tools are making some level of noise which you can't eliminate any way, so what's a shop vac adding, another 3 DBs?
> 
> Don't make me drive down there to convince you I'm right on this!


Yessir & ordered it today, so leave me alone LoL.

The dB’s are considerably less, yeah I know there mufflers and ear muffs yada yada yada. I just want to vacuum my shop and have a point of use collector that isn’t so obnoxious and a clumsy cart to push around. Remember these are dust extractors not shop vacs - I’m convinced there’s a big difference - designed to be used with smaller hoses. And it HEPA certified which is important to me.

Come on down any time! I need a smart engineer type to figure out why my drum sander conveyor won’t track. Laguna sure can’t 😁😁


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Hope it works out for ya..


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the invite! 
My degrees are in Fine Art, MFA in Industrial Design and I did take a few engineering classes and Calculus which I flunked the first time and never used it since! 
I was raised on a small farm in the summers and learned a lot about a lot of things there. I remember leaning the step ladder in the apple orchard up against Ol Bossie and got up on her back. She didn't care as I only weighed about 65 lbs back then. Climbing to the top of the windmill was a thrill, but it scared grandma half to death. Driving the 1936 John Deere 1/2 mile down the lane to the main road was the best of all.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

A combination of talent and common sense. That sounds like a very interesting background and a rare combination these days for sure.

I think the attraction for me in ww'ing is that at some level its a balance between art, design and engineering. I know as I've progressed to a "pretty good beginner after 40 years" I'm much more tuned to design and artistic aspects, and I let them dictate construction methods. When we start out we're totally focused on "how am I going to build this?" 

Example: you see a bullseye pattern in a board and you've got a curve? Bingo! See the mismatched board? When I adapted the arms to the new configuration, I couldn't use the same notch. Its driving me crazy. In fact you want to hear something more crazy the second chair slats will have a grain pattern totally different than this one, and I'm going to either make all new slats or laminate new fronts on. The problem is, I've already drill the countersunk holes for the screws. I guess I could drill from the back to locate the hole then re bore the counter sink but I'm afraid things won't line up.

Suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2020)

DrRobert said:


> I'm REALLY getting tired of listening to a screaming shop vac. I've been looking at a couple HEPA dust exctractor type vac's and like the Bosch.
> 
> I'm getting tired of lugging around the shop vac/cyclone cart.
> 
> ...


Try ear protectors. I use Bose noise canceling head phones. Makes all the shop noise go to almost zero.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Try ear protectors. I use Bose noise canceling head phones. Makes all the shop noise go to almost zero.


Not a good idea you can’t hear machines running. Had a couple close calls with table saw and jointer and that did it for me.

Of course I have a propensity for leaving machines running when I’m multitasking between them.

I do have a set of 3M Bluetooth I use when mowing.


----------



## Rider351 (Aug 11, 2018)

Rebelwork said:


> Your doing something wrong because I have a jet 1.5 as well and it's meeting all my needs.


Agreed, I have a Grizzly 80691 with 1.5 HP moving 868 CFM with a HEPA filter. I have a network of 4 inch pipes and a shark guard dust system over my PM1000 table saw. I can cut a 4x8 sheet of MDF and I have no dust on my saw. It is all about doing the ductwork right and leveraging HEPA filters.


----------



## tom_kaye (Dec 25, 2017)

DrRobert said:


> I'm REALLY getting tired of listening to a screaming shop vac. I've been looking at a couple HEPA dust exctractor type vac's and like the Bosch.
> 
> I'm getting tired of lugging around the shop vac/cyclone cart.
> 
> ...


I was in the same predicament- but I used for a suction side a harbor ft dust collector that has two 5 micorn bags that I upgraded to 1micron, Hooked the suction side to a Deputy size vortex from Oneida and the Vortex attached to the top of a 30 gal fiber drug. Added a remote send received to turn on the vacuum. I run a 12" jet planer/jointer combination, cabinet saw and have extension inlets from the vacuum for several tools. I use 4" spiral clear tubing (6') to connect as all my tools are mobile. Quite, works like a champ and is very efficient. runs a high CFM and suction, never clogs. all in costs around $300 Tom


----------



## rogerh (Sep 13, 2020)

tom_kaye said:


> I was in the same predicament- but I used for a suction side a harbor ft dust collector that has two 5 micorn bags that I upgraded to 1micron, Hooked the suction side to a Deputy size vortex from Oneida and the Vortex attached to the top of a 30 gal fiber drug. Added a remote send received to turn on the vacuum. I run a 12" jet planer/jointer combination, cabinet saw and have extension inlets from the vacuum for several tools. I use 4" spiral clear tubing (6') to connect as all my tools are mobile. Quite, works like a champ and is very efficient. runs a high CFM and suction, never clogs. all in costs around $300 Tom


A remote can be used on those noisy shop vacs, also. I use a remote and the vac stops before the saw does. 
Most of my dust isn't from my tablesaw or planner. My dust problem is from the router and corded circular saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

DrRobert said:


> Yessir & ordered it today, so leave me alone LoL.
> 
> The dB’s are considerably less, yeah I know there mufflers and ear muffs yada yada yada. I just want to vacuum my shop and have a point of use collector that isn’t so obnoxious and a clumsy cart to push around. Remember these are dust extractors not shop vacs - I’m convinced there’s a big difference - designed to be used with smaller hoses. And it HEPA certified which is important to me.
> 
> Come on down any time! I need a smart engineer type to figure out why my drum sander conveyor won’t track. Laguna sure can’t 😁😁


I've been saying that my Rigid Shop Vacs are among the most quiet out there.
Here's a site that agrees, putting one like mine WD1450 in second place:








Quiet Shop Vac: Top 10 Low Decibels Shop Vacuums in 2022 - Easy Soundproof


Hi! Are you looking for the quiet shop vac for your garage and workplace? Then you are in the place. Vacuum cleaners that are designed to clean up sawdust,




easysoundproof.com




Amazon gives it 4.5 stars for noise level.


Amazon.com



This site gives actual decibel ratings, but not in every case. The Rigid is about 87 dbs








Quiet Shop Vacs, the Best & Quietest Shop Vacuums in 2022


Looking for best quiet shop vac for your workshop? Check out my top picks for 2022! In this article we are taking a look at noise levels of different units



bettersoundproofing.com


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

So, you got the new Bosch vac and weren't happy with it? You started a new thread as a result. I'm just bumping this thread so we all know!


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

WNT go check that thread and tell me what you think of the Shop vac Imposted.


----------

